# BUG OUT,SURVIVAL Bikes



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

I recently posted that I like bug out and survival bikes but it seems that these types of bikes are not that well known or people have no idea what they are or what they are used for. I thought that it may be useful to start a thread on these types of bikes, perhaps there are a few people on the forum that have built them or would like to. I would be interested in hearing what people think about the zombie bikes of the cycling world.








Cheers
Velominati


----------



## glenn forger (18 Mar 2016)

seat's too low.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4200131, member: 45"]I have no idea what they are or what they are used for. Posting a picture of a camouflaged BSO does nothing to cure that ignorance.[/QUOTE]

Corrected that.


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Mar 2016)

Be a bugger to find if you laid it down in the grass.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4200131, member: 45"]I have no idea what they are or what they are used for. Posting a picture of a camouflaged MTB does nothing to cure that ignorance.[/QUOTE]
Okay,
The bug out bike started in the USA with the Prepper Movement, for some reason many Americans have a fear that the end of the world is coming and as a result they started to prep for it, they have hidden food resources, weapons and hideouts, the bug out bike was designed to be a means of transport that required very little maintenance and could quickly and reliably transport them from their homes to their hideouts. The bikes had to be able to cope with rocky and forest terrain whilst at the same time cope with carrying large amounts of supplies, food, ammunition and weapons. In Europe it seems we do not have the same fear of Armageddon that our American cousins do but we have adopted the bug out bike for other purposes. In England the bug out bike is known as the survival bike. Most of the people that I have met with survival bikes use them for wild camping and all that sort of Bear Grylls method of living, others use it for camping and fishing and a few just to get away into the wilds and hide, each to their own. The nice thing about a survival bike is that it doesn't have to be expensive, a cheap mountain bike with a few mods will suffice. The survival bike is normally sprayed in either black, forest camouflage or desert colours, it should have as many racks and panniers and pouches as you can fit on there. You should be able to take everything you need, some people attach a trailer, so they can take their fishing and hunting gear with them. You would be amazed at some of the ingenious things people come up with for their bikes, its all about having fun and owning something a little different.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Be a bugger to find if you laid it down in the grass.


That's the point, you can wild camp with these things, no shiny chrome.


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> That's the point, you can wild camp with these things, no shiny chrome.


Having done a bit of a google search I've found an Instructables article featuring the bike pictured. It seems chummy painted the whole thing in camo paint. Including the chain. If the idea is reliability in the event of the Zombie Apocalypse, painting parts that are supposed to move isn't high on my list of things to do.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Having done a bit of a google search I've found an Instructables article featuring the bike pictured. It seems chummy painted the whole thing in camo paint. Including the chain. If the idea is reliability in the event of the Zombie Apocalypse, painting parts that are supposed to move isn't high on my list of things to do.


He may have gone a tad over the top with the camo paint. I think a big part of the enjoyment of these bikes is the gear that they enable you take into the wild, not that we have much in the way of wild in the UK. Ex-army gear is excellent quality and can be very cheap, no need to worry about all the latest gadgets from the cycling world when you can have better quality at a cheaper price. I found a half decent mountain bike at out local tip, it only cost me a couple of quid and it didn't take a lot to get it back onto the road, as long as the bike is reliable and can take the weight of your camping gear its good to go. low maintenance is the key, you can always upgrade bits and pieces.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4200198, member: 45"]So it_ is_ an MTB painted in camo colours.[/QUOTE]
It doesn't have to be a mountain bike, but most people opt for them. Some people use touring bikes.


----------



## outlash (18 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> In England the bug out bike is known as the survival bike



Or more commonly known as a tourer.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

outlash said:


> Or more commonly known as a tourer.


pretty much but probably a lot cheaper.


----------



## Nibor (18 Mar 2016)

This is more in the British tradition
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ped-with-a-mushroom-knife-and-barbecue-217015


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4200210, member: 45"]So what's different about it aside from the paint?[/QUOTE]
The guns people strap to the crossbar...lol


----------



## outlash (18 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> pretty much but probably a lot cheaper.



See here's the thing, a cheap bike has lower quality components. Add in it's carrying all your 'survival' gear, I'm betting that you'll be cursing your cheap BSO when it falls to pieces in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4200215, member: 45"]I might paint my hybrid orange so that it's better at getting me to Sainsburys.[/QUOTE]
That would work. At least people would spot you on the beach at Weston Supermud.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

outlash said:


> See here's the thing, a cheap bike has lower quality components. Add in it's carrying all your 'survival' gear, I'm betting that you'll be cursing your cheap BSO when it falls to pieces in the middle of nowhere.


There is always the option to upgrade the bike but its mostly about keeping the cost down, if you can afford to paint up your top spec mountain bike then do it if that's your thing. Its just a fun way for people with limited funds to get into cycling, it doesn't matter what people think, I think the bikes look great when they are all done up.


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Mar 2016)

I thought that black was the new camo and tactical operators, operating in operational theatres of operation all wore black, so you can tell them from regular soldiers. Bugout survival bikes should be black.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4200266, member: 45"]I don't have a problem with people doing what they like to their bike (it's none of my business), but I do find interesting the concept of taking something (the bicycle) which is by design reliable and low maintenance and then painting it a different colour to make it more so.[/QUOTE]
But if you don't paint it in dark colours the Zombies will find you. Even the Challenger tank is reliable but they still paint it in camouflage.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4200284, member: 45"]My cross bike is black. Does it need a naming ceremony, or was it a always a bug bike without me knowing?[/QUOTE]
I sense you have an issue with the whole bug out bike thing, I feel that you may be one of those poor individuals who does not want to face the reality of Armageddon, I am here for you should you need to talk about it. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## redvision95 (18 Mar 2016)

Were all going to die eventually so there is no point in prepping for something that may or may not happen.


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> That would work. At least people would spot you on the beach at Weston Supermud.


I see you've put an o in your location by mistake.  Let me guess where you're from... Meinhead?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdJpDxlI8H0


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> I see you've put an o in your location by mistake.  Let me guess where you're from... Meinhead?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdJpDxlI8H0



I know Meinhead very well, ve have ze camp zere called Butlingrad. High fences and razor vire, it iz goot for keeping ze locals out and ze rezidents in.
I'm actually on the Somerset and Wiltshire border.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2016)

Of course, in the event of a major civil emergency, such as the lead up to a War with France, all travel between towns etc will be banned, and anyone caught sneaking cross country on a bike will end up in the chokey and will lose said bike. Without a doubt the coppers will be wheelying it around the rear yard and eating your supplies.


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Mar 2016)

The actual "events" where bicycles become worth their weight in gold (hence the need for heavy bicycles) is a city-wide seizure of transport movement such as London 7/7 or the Tokyo earthquake. These so called "get-back-home" events are not as dire as the truly apocalyptic "bugout scenario" and no zombies are required.
If you didn't ride to work on a bike, you need to acquire one, either run to a bike shop before they sell out, or make a stupidly high cash offer to any rider you see. Any bike will do if you face a 10-15 mile trudge back home.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

MichaelW2 said:


> The actual "events" where bicycles become worth their weight in gold (hence the need for heavy bicycles) is a city-wide seizure of transport movement such as London 7/7 or the Tokyo earthquake. These so called "get-back-home" events are not as dire as the truly apocalyptic "bugout scenario" and no zombies are required.
> If you didn't ride to work on a bike, you need to acquire one, either run to a bike shop before they sell out, or make a stupidly high cash offer to any rider you see. Any bike will do if you face a 10-15 mile trudge back home.


The Viet Cong made great use of the bike during the Viet Nam war, they moved an unimaginable amount of supplies along the Ho Chi Minh trail, the bikes were used like pack horses, if you think about it, even their very good bikes were quite old and not a patch on some of the low end budget bikes that we have today but somehow they managed to keep them going.


----------



## Banjo (18 Mar 2016)

If the world was about to end I dont imagine buggering about on a bso would be my top priority tbh.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2016)

I could jog 10-15 miles, wouldn't need a bike for that in an emergency.


----------



## Firestorm (18 Mar 2016)

Do you need a tinfoil crash helmet ?


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

Firestorm said:


> Do you need a tinfoil crash helmet ?


Firestorm VTR 1000, upgrade to the SP2.
Everyone should have a tinfoil crash helmet, it stops the CIA reading your mind.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Yeah but, could you outrun a zombie?


Do zombies run? I'm going to have to rethink my plans if they do.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

redvision95 said:


> Were all going to die eventually so there is no point in prepping for something that may or may not happen.


I'm not worried about dying, I'm just worried about the way I die. In all honesty I think that the Americans are being a little bit paranoid, some of them are taking this whole prepper thing to the extreme.


----------



## Jayaly (18 Mar 2016)

Knowing my luck, I'll get pursued by an overachieving zombie which remembers how to ride a bike. A roadie zombie in shreds of Rapha whose zombie speed is still twice as fast as my normal one. I'll have to hope it can't unclip.


----------



## Mugshot (18 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> Do zombies run? I'm going to have to rethink my plans if they do.


Well, your classic "Living Dead" zombie was rather slow and ponderous, however more recent research as shown in documentaries such as "Resident Evil" and "28 days/weeks later" and "World War Z" suggests they can indeed run, to a lesser extent "Walking Dead" too, although I guess it depends on your definition of zombie. However, what we must always keep in mind is that they are utterly relentless!!
BTW, I like the idea, it looks like a bit of fun.............and when it all hits the fan I wonder who'll be laughing then?


----------



## wait4me (18 Mar 2016)

Why on earth did I read this thread????????????


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Mar 2016)

wait4me said:


> Why on earth did I read this thread????????????


You want some bugs out?


----------



## jefmcg (18 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> In Europe it seems we do not have the same fear of Armageddon that our American cousins do


that's because people who are afraid of Armageddon have long ago left Europe because

If "it" doesn't kick off here, "it" will get here pretty fast
It's not really possible to go "off the grid" in most of Europe.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> Do zombies run? I'm going to have to rethink my plans if they do.


Have you never watched I am Legend?


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Yeah but, could you outrun a zombie?


I think he'd just eat it to be honest .


----------



## simongt (18 Mar 2016)

Or, a cheaper option; first take one Raleigh trade bike.........


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Well, your classic "Living Dead" zombie was rather slow and ponderous, however more recent research as shown in documentaries such as "Resident Evil" and "28 days/weeks later" and "World War Z" suggests they can indeed run, to a lesser extent "Walking Dead" too, although I guess it depends on your definition of zombie. However, what we must always keep in mind is that they are utterly relentless!!
> BTW, I like the idea, it looks like a bit of fun.............and when it all hits the fan I wonder who'll be laughing then?


That's all it is really, just a bit of fun, if you have an old bike sat in the back of the shed and its not doing anything then build a bug out bike, you never know you might enjoy it, it brings out the creative side.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Have you never watched I am Legend?


I can honestly say that the only Zombie film that I have ever watched is 'Shaun of the dead'.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

wait4me said:


> Why on earth did I read this thread????????????


Well, the thread started out okay but for some reason it got kind of side tracked into a discussion about zombies, its seems many cyclist feel that they can identify with zombies, I have no idea why.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2016)

Anyone who doesn't think the US is in the midst of a zombie apocalypse hasn't been watching the election coverage.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Anyone who doesn't think the US is in the midst of a zombie apocalypse hasn't been watching the election coverage.


That would explain all those preppers stockpiling their food.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2016)

I always keep about six days worth of food in the house, in case of emergency, but some of this preppy stuff is outrageous. You're always prepared for the last emergency.


----------



## loopybike (18 Mar 2016)

Well, I can use my bike frame to store cans. Sideways. Or beer. Or wine. Actually, whisky, yes definitely whisky.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

This could help with traffic congestion, if the cars don't move you simply unstrap the bazooka and blast a clear path through the traffic, people will also think twice about cutting you up.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

loopybike said:


> Well, I can use my bike frame to store cans. Sideways. Or beer. Or wine. Actually, whisky, yes definitely whisky.


Seriously, what kind of mad person would want to be on their own in a forest and away from civilisation with nothing but whisky for company. Come to think of it, when Armageddon comes and everyone heads for the hills, they will see you on your alcohol bike, I reckon you could be quite popular.


----------



## loopybike (18 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> Seriously, what kind of mad person would want to be on their own in a forest and away from civilisation with nothing but whisky for company. Come to think of it, when Armageddon comes and everyone heads for the hills, they will see you on your alcohol bike, I reckon you could be quite popular.



Alone. In a forest. With a load of whisky? Call me a mad person if you want, but I'd settle for that over smacking zombies round the head with a cricket bat!


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Mar 2016)

loopybike said:


> Alone. In a forest. With a load of whisky? Call me a mad person if you want, but I'd settle for that over smacking zombies round the head with a cricket bat!


----------



## loopybike (18 Mar 2016)

Lol well, I suppose I could whack a couple.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Mar 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Anyone who doesn't think the US is in the midst of a zombie apocalypse hasn't been watching the election coverage.



Don't worry, your next president but one will be Lisa Simpson.





Velominati said:


> Seriously, what kind of mad person would want to be on their own in a forest and away from civilisation with nothing but whisky for company.



What kind of mad person would want to be on their own, in a forest and away from civilisation without whisky??


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Mar 2016)

What's the point of buying a load of guns and ammo, food and and a camouflaged bike? Just buy the guns and ammo, wait for the apocalypse and shoot the first properly equipped prepper that cycles past.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2016)

My plan, exactly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2016)

Actually, a good many people do overnight camping on bikes, (when you do it with a backpack it's called an S24O, for some reason) and such bicycles are quite useful for that, if you don't mind all the negatives to that scenario.
1-Riding an MTB on the road with off-road tires
2-Being in a group of people wearing backpacks and heading for the woods.
3-Such folks maybe being a group which may not, from the look of this activity, know anything about :
a) bicycles .
b) backpacks.
c) the woods.
d) all of the above.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Don't worry, your next president but one will be Lisa Simpson.
> 
> .



Thank God.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> But if you don't paint it in dark colours the Zombies will find you. Even the Challenger tank is reliable but they still paint it in camouflage.



For those of a certain age there were the "Defence Diaries of W Morgan Petty"

Basically a guy who declares his house (3 Cherry Drive, Canterbury) and independent and tries to defend it. The book is the letters he sends off to various companies and individuals

He applies for quote to the Royal Ordnance for a Challenger Tank and a hedger trimmer attachment, aslo inquiring about colours - Royal Ordnance reply that "Cricket Pitch Green" is probably best and it will be £1.5m

He then applies to the NatWest chairman for a loan, who suggests a Jumble Sale to raise £1,499, 600 and he would be delighted to approve a loan for the balance

The letters and often deadpan replies make the book

A brilliant book that has lost some of its context with the changes in History, but well worth a read


----------



## I like Skol (19 Mar 2016)

I have a bug-out car if that counts?






It only has 3 seats and I have two kids so lady Skol will have to walk. And I don't have any guns.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2016)

If people have any sense at all,(no, I don't have any guns, either), they will realize their dependence on modern society for things like medicine and health care, groceries and energy, as well as transportation, and avoid the collapse of society at all costs, instead of wasting their time and money preparing for an eventuality that will be bemoaned by all who must suffer its consequences. At this point, even the mid 20th century lifestyle would require some difficult adaptations for those who had to adapt to it. Better to pull together than fall apart separately.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2016)

Yes, but "end of mankind" isn't as short.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2016)

In case all else fails, here's a profession for the worst case scenario.
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Quick-and-Tasty-Moonshine-Whiskey


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2016)

I've had one for a few years, an old Raleigh 'Outland'





This one isn't mine but is very similar apart from a rack, mine is at the back of the shed behind 4 others sans saddle at the moment (I nicked the green B17 to put on the trike)
It was built to look like it wasn't worth anything unless you spotted all the Deore components, never gets cleaned other than the braking surface of the rims and the chain/rear mech but it is mechanically perfect.
I'd always referred to it as a 'Green Lane Tourer' though and also use it for commuting to jobs in 'rougher' areas where it has to be left outside, wrap a plaggy bag around the saddle and it looks like a 'piece of $h1t'.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> wrap a plaggy bag around the saddle and it looks like a 'piece of $h1t'.


and keeps the rain, etc. off.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> and keeps the rain, etc. off.


I've got a couple of the Brooks 'raincovers' but they look far too posh to leave the bike where it has to be parked sometimes (plus you can tell it has a Brooks on)

EDIT


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2016)

Found this when looking up for another thread...

He makes some valid points about survival in the urban environment


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (19 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> I sense you have an issue with the whole bug out bike thing, I feel that you may be one of those poor individuals who does not want to face the reality of Armageddon, I am here for you should you need to talk about it. Sending you a big hug.



Count me in as one of those poor individuals,as I'm seeing no difference other than a bike painted in camo,with camping gear on it.
Maybe Tom Berenger would have more use for one,in his next Sniper instalment


----------



## jefmcg (19 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I've got a couple of the Brooks 'raincovers' but they look far too posh to leave the bike where it has to be parked sometimes (plus you can tell it has a Brooks on)
> 
> EDIT


Way off topic for this thread, but go to a big train station and check out the bike racks. Advertisers commonly put seat covers on all the bicycles advertising whatever. If there are lots the same, then it's fair game. Take one from a bike that looks like it's been there a while. The owner will never know that had it, so won't miss it. Fits perfectly, and looks cheap&nasty. Oh, and is cheap and nasty, but does the job as well as the brooks one.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Way off topic for this thread, but go to a big train station and check out the bike racks. Advertisers commonly put seat covers on all the bicycles advertising whatever. If there are lots the same, then it's fair game. Take one from a bike that looks like it's been there a while. The owner will never know that had it, so won't miss it. Fits perfectly, and looks cheap&nasty. Oh, and is cheap and nasty, but does the job as well as the brooks one.


Tesco shopping bag.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2016)

User said:


> You are going with the decoy, nothing worth stealing here, ploy?


Yep, If I'm out on the 653 TT bike (Brooks Swift Titanium) or the Raleigh 531 (Brooks Swallow 2004 Ltd edition Titanium) and they're chained up where I can see em (through the pub window) i'll use the posh covers if it's raining.


----------



## winjim (19 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Tesco shopping bag.


Not all of us have got 5p to fritter away on fancy cycling accessories you know.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2016)

winjim said:


> Not all of us have got 5p to fritter away on fancy cycling accessories you know.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> That would explain all those preppers stockpiling their food.



I was clearly channeling @User when I tried to emulate this ....






My first mistake was the test-ride to Waitrose.

I've also been out to get some spray paint, the man at the counter asked what colour I wanted and when I asked for Camouflage he stated he didn't have any and tried to sell me two or three other colours. Git.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Tesco shopping bag.


Only rich people can afford carrier bags these days


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Found this when looking up for another thread...
> 
> He makes some valid points about survival in the urban environment



This man is a true professional. Mind his words carefully, and tell a friend. I have already set up my chest rig in the same fashion, and suggest you do as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2016)

Also I have sourced his pies, they come from the Aldi.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> Those elasticated plastic shoe covers they use in hospitals make good saddle covers.


So does a shower cap.


----------



## Velominati (19 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Count me in as one of those poor individuals,as I'm seeing no difference other than a bike painted in camo,with camping gear on it.
> Maybe Tom Berenger would have more use for one,in his next Sniper instalment


There really isn't any difference in a standard mountain bike and a survival bike, its more about the way they are used and the reasons why people use them, its very similar to rat bikes in the motorcycle world, at the end of the day a bicycle is just that. This thread has been a giggle though.


----------



## Velominati (19 Mar 2016)

Has anyone splashed out on a pair of Pilkington Pump Pants, I reckon they would be ideal for long hours in the saddle, even better for the survivalist.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Mar 2016)

winjim said:


> Not all of us have got 5p to fritter away on fancy cycling accessories you know.





Cunobelin said:


> Only rich people can afford carrier bags these days



Got to award this one to @winjim


----------



## winjim (19 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Got to award this one to @winjim


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/why-do-politicians-never-think-things-through.189144/#post-3948783


----------



## 400bhp (19 Mar 2016)

Look, I could buy a bugger bike.

But when push comes to shove and I have to choose between the serotta and some mauve coloured sports direct metal thing with wheels when the 3 minute warning comes, the serotta wins every time.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Mar 2016)

MichaelW2 said:


> If you didn't ride to work on a bike, you need to acquire one, either run to a bike shop before they sell out, or make a stupidly high cash offer to any rider you see. Any bike will do if you face a 10-15 mile trudge back home.


That's why you always need one of these in the back of your SUV.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2016)

Gee....
I wonder what brand of SUV I should get?....


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Mar 2016)

I unintentionally have a bug out bike. But my attire gives the game away.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Mar 2016)

With regards to my previous post.

I know some of you are aware that I spent a long time in the military (12 years). I just wanted to point out that I have not forgotten all my military training. Particularly when it comes to field craft and camouflage.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Mar 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I unintentionally have a bug out bike. But my attire gives the game away.


I don't see the problem. You're dressed like a bug.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> I can honestly say that the only Zombie film that I have ever watched is 'Shaun of the dead'.


An excellent choice


----------



## martint235 (20 Mar 2016)

Didn't someone used to take a Jeep or some other kind of army bike on the FNRttC? (can't remember his name may have been Will?)


----------



## Tim Hall (20 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Didn't someone used to take a Jeep or some other kind of army bike on the FNRttC? (can't remember his name may have been Will?)


Aye. He's in the Met police IIRC and I think it was one of those Montague bikes pictured up thread. I'm sure he's on here - his username has a fistful of numbers in it, but I can't find him. @ianrauk will know who I mean.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2016)

@139NI 

Yup, Green Montague bike.... aka The Tank.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Mar 2016)

The bike itself isnt really the issue, the question is where to cycle to.

In south east England I don't think there is anywhere that would be seen and visited by the wandering post-Apocolypse hordes.


----------



## martint235 (20 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> The bike itself isnt really the issue, the question is where to cycle to.
> 
> In south east England I don't think there is anywhere that would be seen and visited by the wandering post-Apocolypse hordes.


Not a regular visitor to Croydon then?


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Not a regular visitor to Croydon then?



Croydon _is_ the first sign of the Apocolypse.


----------



## bladesman73 (20 Mar 2016)

finally a bunch of cyclists wierder than the audax lot


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> finally a bunch of cyclists wierder than the audax lot


Hard to believe eh!


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> finally a bunch of cyclists wierder than the audax lot


If Audaxers are the sandal wearing beardy-weirdie yogurt knitting muesli munching guardian reading Corbinytes of the cycling world then the Bug Out fraternity are their political opposite Like the American Christian Right paranoid people's militia! Head for the hills!


----------



## Bazzer (21 Mar 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> If Audaxers are the sandal wearing beardy-weirdie yogurt knitting muesli munching guardian reading Corbinytes of the cycling world then the Bug Out fraternity are their political opposite Like the American Christian Right paranoid people's militia! Head for the hills!



Does that then make commuters and/or/weekend riders the so called "middle ground"?


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2016)

Bazzer said:


> Does that then make commuters and/or/weekend riders the so called "middle ground"?


I reckon so, the mild, maudlin and unsqueezed middle!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> This could help with traffic congestion, if the cars don't move you simply unstrap the bazooka and blast a clear path through the traffic, people will also think twice about cutting you up.



yet you'd need a broom to shift the mangled bits of debris, or Marathon++ tyres to avoid punctures.


Marathon++ tyres being an alloy of Cockroach DNA & tempered Adamantium so the most indestructible force in this or other universes


but awful rolling resistance, the grip is shocking and they're a bugger to get off and on when they need changing after 14 billion miles.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Mar 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I
> I've also been out to get some spray paint, the man at the counter asked what colour I wanted and when I asked for Camouflage he stated he didn't have any and tried to sell me two or three other colours. Git.


Probably a soft sell for their tartan paint, eh.


----------



## Velominati (21 Mar 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Probably a soft sell for their tartan paint, eh.


Don't bother with spray paint, buy a tin of tartan brush on paint, best applied with a left handed paintbrush.


----------



## Velominati (21 Mar 2016)

Being chased by zombies, no problem with the weed wacker bike,
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...D984E5432AADFFA8225DD984E5432AADF&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2016)

That's brotastic, man.


----------



## Crackle (21 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> Being chased by zombies, no problem with the weed wacker bike,
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...D984E5432AADFFA8225DD984E5432AADF&FORM=VRDGAR


Are you sure. It doesn't seem to

a) start
b) stay started
c) go very fast

Apart from that though


----------



## Velominati (21 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Are you sure. It doesn't seem to
> 
> a) start
> b) stay started
> ...


engine fail, start pedalling, fast.


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2016)

Drago said:


> I could jog 10-15 miles, wouldn't need a bike for that in an emergency.


Good luck with that Drago


----------



## Velominati (21 Mar 2016)

potsy said:


> Good luck with that Drago


I can't help but feel that this is a tad over the top, if I had a bag like that it would be just my luck that the tin opener or my lose change would be at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Velominati (21 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Croydon _is_ the first sign of the Apocolypse.


I was born and raised in Epsom, I haven't been back there for about 20 years, does anyone know if its still a crap hole?


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (21 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> I was born and raised in Epsom, I haven't been back there for about 20 years, does anyone know if its still a crap hole?



Never been there,but yes,it's a crap hole.
The bible told me so.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> I was born and raised in Epsom, I haven't been back there for about 20 years, does anyone know if its still a crap hole?



I cycle through it every commute.

Better than Croydon, worse than...Cobham?


----------



## Velominati (21 Mar 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> If Audaxers are the sandal wearing beardy-weirdie yogurt knitting muesli munching guardian reading Corbinytes of the cycling world then the Bug Out fraternity are their political opposite Like the American Christian Right paranoid people's militia! Head for the hills!


A few years ago I met a bloke who lived on his bicycle, he spent his time cycling up and down the country, he went where ever his mood took him, he cycled everywhere, all he had was a change of clothes, a pop up tent and his cooking utensils, he would pick up odd jobs on his travels to earn a bit of cash to buy food, if he needed things like tyres, chains and inner tubes, he would buy them at car boot and garage sales. We got talking and I asked him why he chose to live such a hard life, he told me that he had absolute freedom and zero commitments and in his opinion everyone else had a hard life, he told me that one day he just decided that the rat race wasn't for him, he sold everything he owned and headed off for an adventure. He was a hard core bug out cyclist, I have to say he was one of the most chilled out people that I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. I hope at the end of his travels he puts pen to paper, I bet it would be an interesting read.


----------



## Velominati (21 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I cycle through it every commute.
> 
> Better than Croydon, worse than...Cobham?


I'm surprised that its better than Croydon, Croydon used to be quite posh but then so did Sutton. Does anyone know Ewell, I used to go to a nice little school called River Mead, I remember it being along side the Hogsmill.


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> That's why you always need one of these in the back of your SUV.


A friend of mine rode the whole of Eurovelo 6 on one of those last year, he's doing northern Spain to Norway on it this summer.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Mar 2016)

The european Military have used bikes for years and with great success

Surely the bes base for a "Bug Out" is one of these


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (21 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> The european Military have used bikes for years and with great success
> 
> Surely the bes base for a "Bug Out" is one of these



And it's a Condor


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> And it's a Condor


The original "Swiss army bike" was a Kronan


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (21 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> The original "Swiss army bike" was a Kronan



Was it ?
Cool.
I was just thinking that Condors are good sturdy bikes


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> The original "Swiss army bike" was a Kronan



I would so love to ride through London traffic with that lot.

Armed and primed.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (21 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I would so love to ride through London traffic with that lot.
> 
> Armed and primed.



Knowing London,people would still not get out your way.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (21 Mar 2016)

Maybe this Bug Out bike thing does have it's merits.
I was especially impressed with the Viet Cong basically shifting a shoot load of weapons and supplies everywhere on what can only be described as rickety wrecks.
Not so sure about the whole Armageddon preparations though,but as a useful survival tool,a modified MTB could prove worthy.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> The original "Swiss army bike" was a Kronan



I'm getting one of them.. Does it come with the Bazooka ?


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (21 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> I'm getting one of them.. Does it come with the Bazooka ?



As standard.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (21 Mar 2016)

I've got it !!!!
The perfect Bug Out Bike !!!
A Ritchey Commando Fatbike.
Awesome dude 
Sorry no link,but look it up,it's brilliant


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> As standard.



Avin it !!!! Off to Evans now.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2016)

I believe rockets for that bazooka might be a bit pricey.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (21 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> Avin it !!!! Off to Evans now.....



Just don't ask for the "optional extras" package


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2016)

Would that be the Davy Crockett Weapons System?


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (21 Mar 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Would that be the Davy Crockett Weapons System?



No that's the basic model kit.
The Robocop Limited Edition is the one to go for


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Just don't ask for the "optional extras" package



Ah that was the Nuke ? - Anti Terrorist squad response.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (21 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> Ah that was the Nuke ? - Anti Terrorist squad response.



That's the one,but as @Gravity Aided said it get's pricey at an 8 figure sum.
About as much as a Pinarello then


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2016)

Davy Crockett Weapons system-

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdLm0PgrqBI


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiM-RzPHyGs


----------



## Velominati (22 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> I've got it !!!!
> The perfect Bug Out Bike !!!
> A Ritchey Commando Fatbike.
> Awesome dude
> Sorry no link,but look it up,it's brilliant


It looks indestructible, that's one mean bug out bike.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Mar 2016)

Fat tyres are noisy on tarmac, so the hordes wandering the waste lands will be waiting for you


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (22 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> It looks indestructible, that's one mean bug out bike.



It's the ultimate


----------



## Velominati (22 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> It's the ultimate


How much do they sell for?


----------



## jefmcg (22 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> How much do they sell for?


Don't you have the google?

Quite a lot, apparently http://ritcheylogic.com/commando-fat-bike-frameset-green


----------



## Velominati (22 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Don't you have the google?
> 
> Quite a lot, apparently http://ritcheylogic.com/commando-fat-bike-frameset-green


Thanks for the link, it's by no means a cheap bike but it looks like its worth every penny.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2016)

I met a bloke riding one of these last year.







It looked like it might survive nuclear war.


----------



## Globalti (23 Mar 2016)

What a dog's dinner of lifestyle marketing. I wonder if any Syrian refugees have bothered bringing their survival bikes along for the trip through Turkey and Greece?


----------



## Crackle (23 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Fat tyres are noisy on tarmac, so the hordes wandering the waste lands will be waiting for you


Not 'alf. Not just tarmac, any path. They are the BMW X6 of the bike world in tyre noise terms.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Mar 2016)

Globalti said:


> What a dog's dinner of lifestyle marketing. I wonder if any Syrian refugees have bothered bringing their survival bikes along for the trip through Turkey and Greece?












http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ees-bikes-russia-bicycle-immigration-storskog

You can't walk across the russia/norway border. You need a vehicle. People were shipping BSOs by container to the border, they were then abandoned just on the other side.


----------



## Velominati (23 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ees-bikes-russia-bicycle-immigration-storskog
> 
> You can't walk across the russia/norway border. You need a vehicle. People were shipping BSOs by container to the border, they were then abandoned just on the other side.


The Stels mountain bike looks to be quite a popular make in places like Russia, China and Germany. Apparently they are quite a good make, shame to see so many bikes abandoned. The funny thing is the Norwegian police gather the bikes up on their side of the border and then give them to the refugees who are then told to cycle back into Russia. That must be a kick in the gonads, you cycle in on a top end mountain bike, get refused entry and are then handed a Chinese bike to cycle back into Russia.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> The Stels mountain bike looks to be quite a popular make in places like Russia, China and Germany. Apparently they are quite a good make, shame to see so many bikes abandoned. The funny thing is the Norwegian police gather the bikes up on their side of the border and then give them to the refugees who are then told to cycle back into Russia. That must be a kick in the gonads, you cycle in on a top end mountain bike, get refused entry and are then handed a Chinese bike to cycle back into Russia.


Man, it's tough being a refugee. Something to think about.
I'm thinking things are tough all over, if you have to bug out. May be better to unify and do some mutual aid thing where you're at.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (23 Mar 2016)

My search engine failed to find much about Stels bikes.
But from what I can see,they are the equivalent of Apollo bikes in Britain.
In other words,totally gash !!!
That pile of bikes would amount to a total sum of £100 GBP.
Probably


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2016)

I'm seeing some images that show a range of bicycles, including a folder, but nothing that really excites. May be a broad range of bikes. Around here, about the only place I see Apollo bikes is at my local big box home improvement center (Menard's). When I shed my 29'er, I got a very beat Specialized Expedition in on the trade, so that may be my Doomsday Machine. Especially if I can replace the front suspension forks with non-suspension forks. Know quality-go quality. Especially in an emergency. I know our emergency management tells us here to have 3-6 days supply of food and water on hand, it may take them that long to get to me.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Mar 2016)

I couldn't survive the nuclear winter without a properly kitted bike


----------



## jefmcg (24 Mar 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Around here, about the only place I see Apollo bikes is at my local big box home improvement center (Menard's).


Yup, that's the same (or equivalent) brand. Apollo is the cheapest house brand from a car parts and bicycle retailer (prices £100-200). The would be the sort of quality you would get in a big box store. And despite having "bike mechanics" on hand, it might not be any better assembled either 

The name may easily be a coincidence. In Australia, http://www.apollobikes.com seems to be quite good brand, selling CF dura ace equipped bikes (amongst many others), a world away from the UK brand.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Yup, that's the same (or equivalent) brand. Apollo is the cheapest house brand from a car parts and bicycle retailer (prices £100-200). The would be the sort of quality you would get in a big box store. And despite having "bike mechanics" on hand, it might not be any better assembled either
> 
> The name may easily be a coincidence. In Australia, http://www.apollobikes.com seems to be quite good brand, selling CF dura ace equipped bikes (amongst many others), a world away from the UK brand.


All this goes to prove that any-old bike will work IF you really NEED to bug out. The rest is just first world bullocks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I couldn't survive the nuclear winter without a properly kitted bike


A note about the wine, celebrating Rex Goliath, the 47 pound rooster. Isn't that a sign of the aforementioned apocalypse? Supposedly, this rooster belonged to a Texas circus, and weighed 47 pounds, but the largest rooster I've ever heard of was 23 pounds.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> All this goes to prove that any-old bike will work IF you really NEED to bug out. The rest is just first world bullocks.


Maintenance seems more important than brand name, in this situation.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maintenance seems more important than brand name, in this situation.


... And fear ....


----------



## Globalti (24 Mar 2016)

My neighbour is a Police officer who has recently given up smoking and bought a Decathlon bike, determined to get fit. Last weekend we cycled over on the flat Fylde and when I pointed out Heysham nuclear power station he remarked that that's one of the designated national assembly points to which all Police officers are supposed to make their way if law and order breaks down in the UK. Maybe this is why he is training up as a cyclist?


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Mar 2016)

Globalti said:


> My neighbour is a Police officer who has recently given up smoking and bought a Decathlon bike, determined to get fit. Last weekend we cycled over on the flat Fylde and when I pointed out Heysham nuclear power station he remarked that that's one of the designated national assembly points to which all Police officers are supposed to make their way if law and order breaks down in the UK. Maybe this is why he is training up as a cyclist?



And where are the non-police assembly points?


----------



## Globalti (24 Mar 2016)

Here:


----------



## *Dusty* (24 Mar 2016)

So having read this thread very quickly bug out bikes appear to be bike-packing - with guns. Yes?

I do like the fat bikes though!! They appeal to my rugged manliness


----------



## Velominati (24 Mar 2016)

I just thought of a new bug out bike, what about a submersible bug out bike and trailer. Imagine the scenario, there you are cycling out in the wilds and you spot a group of zombies, trapped you spot a lake or river and hey presto, you have your new escape route, just simply head for the river and you vanish, I have been running some test and so far so good, the only thing left to sort out are the buoyance issues on the trailer. I have written to the Ministry of Defence and they are keen to try out my idea, at the moment they are doing dry land tests.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> I just thought of a new bug out bike, what about a submersible bug out bike and trailer. Imagine the scenario, there you are cycling out in the wilds and you spot a group of zombies, trapped you spot a lake or river and hey presto, you have your new escape route, just simply head for the river and you vanish, I have been running some test and so far so good, the only thing left to sort out are the buoyance issues on the trailer. I have written to the Ministry of Defence and they are keen to try out my idea, at the moment they are doing dry land tests.



I could pull one behind my trike.













trike



__ raleighnut
__ 19 Jan 2016
__ 1


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (24 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I could pull one behind my trike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool trike


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I couldn't survive the nuclear winter without a properly kitted bike




Shaken, not stirred?


----------



## jefmcg (24 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I couldn't survive the nuclear winter without a properly kitted bike



Overkill! All you need is a couple of leather straps (& £25+shipping, thank you etsy!)


----------



## Velominati (24 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> And where are the non-police assembly points?


We don't need assembly points because we will all be on our bug out bikes heading for Box Hill.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Mar 2016)

Globalti said:


> Here:


It's a tried and tested strategy.


----------



## Velominati (24 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I could pull one behind my trike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very nice trike.


----------



## Velominati (24 Mar 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> A note about the wine, celebrating Rex Goliath, the 47 pound rooster. Isn't that a sign of the aforementioned apocalypse? Supposedly, this rooster belonged to a Texas circus, and weighed 47 pounds, but the largest rooster I've ever heard of was 23 pounds.


That wooden holder could double up as a cheese board.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> It's a tried and tested strategy.



Works every time...





Rule #1-Never run out of Colt 45
Rule #2-Never forget Rule#1...


----------



## raleighnut (25 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> That's a very nice trike.





OskarTennisChampion said:


> Cool trike





Cheers, it looked like this before I modified it.






It now has an electric assist front wheel (26" instead of the standard 24")
North Road handlebars and a longer seat post (with a B17special) and the rack is where the battery pack is housed (I didn't want to modify that as eventually, once my leg is healed, the electric kit will fit a 26" wheel MTB)
All the standard parts are kept in the attic so the Trike can be returned to factory spec if/when I decide to sell it.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Mar 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Works every time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you got the Shaun of the Dead reference


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2016)

Yes, just seemed an appropriate rejoinder from the memory bank.
As Bertrand Russel once said "The only thing that will redeem mankind is cooperation." I think we can all appreciate the relevance of that now...


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Mar 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, just seemed an appropriate rejoinder from the memory bank.
> As Bertrand Russel once said "The only thing that will redeem mankind is cooperation." I think we can all appreciate the relevance of that now...


----------



## jefmcg (29 Mar 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Works every time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When this came up, I'd never seen this ad before, so did an image search. I was embarrassed (and felt a teensy bit racist) that I thought it was Lionel Richie, not Lando Calrissian. Anyway, as I said, it was new to me so it's a bit of a Repo Man moment that I just stumbled upon this today

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAKcia7WwVA


(As far as I can tell, "malt liquor" is strong beer, equivalent to Special Brew)


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Mar 2016)

Fairly strong stuff, that.


----------

